# Engine block painting



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

I know this has been discussed a few times as iv seen in my searches. But havnt found a deffinate answers.

Will hammerite smooth be ok? I ended up using it on my brake calipers and its done well so far, 3months. And id like to use the same colour to keep things matching


----------



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

IMO yes.

Obviously give it a good de-grease prior to application and make sure you dont paint over any mating faces if the engine is dismantled.

It wont work on exhaust manifolds etc, for that you will need some high temperature paint.


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

Im only wanting to do the block, leaving the sump black, painting block red, head keep standard colour and clean, and have a chrome rocker cover


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

hi ,i can only say my son has done this on his mx5 track toy and so far it is holding up well,o wee painted his gold:thumb:hope this helpf:wave:


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheers, if its put up with track temps then im sure its upto the job, thanks!


----------



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

gttjames said:


> Im only wanting to do the block, leaving the sump black, painting block red, head keep standard colour and clean, and have a chrome rocker cover


The cylinder head will more then likely be made of alloy which should clean up quite well.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

i spend around an hour or so cleaning my ali head today, came up nicely. Gotta do the rest of the block now.


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

nice, what was your method?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ChrisD said:


> i spend around an hour or so cleaning my ali head today, came up nicely. Gotta do the rest of the block now.


looking good! :thumb:


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

A couple of years ago i repainted the engineblock of my BMW compact .
Degreased,primered,and sprayed with high temp paint.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

hammerite will be fine!!


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know so much I have seen some discoloured blocks using hammerite where it's turned brown from heat, it would be fine on rocker covers but not on blocks you would need vht on itor vht primer at the least


----------

